# smell from vacuum system



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a potential client with a smell from their vacuum system.

It's a dentist's office and I presume it is the suction system that is used at the chairs.

Any thoughts on how someone might go about cleaning a system like this?

--Will


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Dentists offices are classed as Level 3 systems.

Depending on the age of the office the vacuum is more than likely going to be PVC underground, it will run back to the vacuum pump wherever it is located, generally a mechanical room. 

As far as the smell goes, what does it smell like? Pump could be going out and not pulling all the waste to it and disposing of it properly.

Are you certified in Medical Gas? Cause if not you can't break into the system...


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

This could very well be one of those things where I just get them pointed in the right direction. I have enough on my plate right now that I don't need to go down any bunny trails...but that doesn't mean I don't want to get them where they need to go, provided it is a med gas system as you suspect.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It is..

Im sure they administer nitrous to their patients for teeth work. It may be reserve bottles in the rooms but its still classified as a level 3. Easy way to know for sure is if they have any bottle manifolds or bulk tanks on the property, and if any local alarm panels are present in the office.

It's classified as a level 3 because if the gas system fails it won't kill the patient. Level 1&2 have redundant systems installed as fail safes, 3's do not.

I'm guessing the pump is going out or the filters are clogged up with gunk...


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

When I checked things out, there was definitely a leak coming from the vacuum breaker on the pump. I also happened to be in the room with the pump when it kicked on, and it seemed to me like the pump itself was really smelly.

I told them it was probably time for a new pump, as the one they had seemed to be the source of the smell, was leaking, and it was at least 10 years old.

I guess I got the call because someone had told them they needed to change the trap to the floor drain in the same room, but it was holding water while I was there. I told them to check it first thing AM, in case it had a small crack and was leaking out over night.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

woberkrom said:


> When I checked things out, there was definitely a leak coming from the vacuum breaker on the pump. I also happened to be in the room with the pump when it kicked on, and it seemed to me like the pump itself was really smelly.
> 
> I told them it was probably time for a new pump, as the one they had seemed to be the source of the smell, was leaking, and it was at least 10 years old.
> 
> I guess I got the call because someone had told them they needed to change the trap to the floor drain in the same room, but it was holding water while I was there. I told them to check it first thing AM, in case it had a small crack and was leaking out over night.


They do make bio side cleaners for vacuum systems for smells if it is organic . If it is a oil sealed pump and it sells like petroleum product it is more than likely the pump going out did you see any kind of log on maintenance? Most oil sealed pumps need attention every month if they don't know this then it might simply be burning itself up.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

woberkrom said:


> When I checked things out, there was definitely a leak coming from the vacuum breaker on the pump. I also happened to be in the room with the pump when it kicked on, and it seemed to me like the pump itself was really smelly.
> 
> I told them it was probably time for a new pump, as the one they had seemed to be the source of the smell, was leaking, and it was at least 10 years old.
> 
> I guess I got the call because someone had told them they needed to change the trap to the floor drain in the same room, but it was holding water while I was there. I told them to check it first thing AM, in case it had a small crack and was leaking out over night.


Where are they evacuating the waste to?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Where are they evacuating the waste to?


 






Maybe it goes to the Chinese restaurant next door....:chinese:..................:laughing:


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

The discharge from the vacuum system is to a floor drain in the same room as the pump.

I have no idea what the deal with the pump is. I am going to guess that service has been somewhere between irregular and none.

Frankly, it kicked on and blew "stank" right in my face. Between that and the thing looking quasi rigged (several different materials used on the inlet side to the pump) at least to my untrained eye, and the fact the thing was ten years old with it running continuously for four hour stretches two times a day, six days a week...I figured more likely than not it was done for.

--Will


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

woberkrom said:


> The discharge from the vacuum system is to a floor drain in the same room as the pump.
> 
> I have no idea what the deal with the pump is. I am going to guess that service has been somewhere between irregular and none.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the drain or the exhaust? The exhaust is suppose to go outside like a vent


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> Are you talking about the drain or the exhaust? The exhaust is suppose to go outside like a vent


and according to the NFPA 99 book, section 5.3.3.6.3.1, 

" Liquids drained from a level 3 vacuum system source shall be directly connected to a sanitary drainage system through a trapped and vented drain."

i will see if i can draw an ISO for ya on how we do it.....


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> and according to the NFPA 99 book, section 5.3.3.6.3.1,
> 
> " Liquids drained from a level 3 vacuum system source shall be directly connected to a sanitary drainage system through a trapped and vented drain."
> 
> i will see if i can draw an ISO for ya on how we do it.....


Yep, spot on


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Yep, spot on


So the drain is not connected directly that could be the whole problem. You basically have concentrated bad breath blowing out of the drain.lol


----------

